# im new to climbing and im using the blakes hitch but need some advice



## voxac30dude (Sep 25, 2009)

i was wondering what other DRT systems can i use? also the more tips and advice to help me learn tree climbing systems faster would help since i live in hawaii and no one here knows how to climb.


----------



## GilaShot (Sep 28, 2009)

Get a hitch climber pulley, 2 auto locking carabiners, and a grizzly spliced bee-line prussik cord from sherrill tree. It's by far the easiest, quickest, and in my opionion best climbing system you can use. look at the treemagineers web site for hitch climber configurations.


----------



## Tree Pig (Sep 28, 2009)

First off welcome to the site and good luck with your learning, second of all as everyone is going to mention be safe go slow and try and find someone to learn from. 

If thats not possible at least pick up a copy of the Tree Climbers Companion its only like $15 from many of the sponsor sites above. I would not suggest going right into the Hitch Climber system unless money isnt an issue. You can start off with a $20 micro pully and a eye2eye. You may want to try something like the HRC 36" tied eye2eye you can try several differant friction hitches and retie the cord to differant lengths until you find what you like then buy a good spliced eye cord and maybe even step up to the hitch climber later.

Again be careful stay safe and go slow. Start off cutting with a handsaw until you get comfortable then move on. 

Dont be afraid to come in here and ask questions you will get tons of good info, some BS and even a little greef but all and all this place is a priceless resource.

Oh yeah if you cant find anyone local I am sure someone here would be willing to come to Maui and teach you tons of cool stuff if you picked up the bill... 

The line starts behind me :kilt::kilt::kilt::kilt::kilt::kilt:


----------



## treeseer (Sep 28, 2009)

voxac30dude said:


> i was wondering what other DRT systems can i use? also the more tips and advice to help me learn tree climbing systems faster would help since i live in hawaii and no one here knows how to climb.


join the aloha arborist association; members are on maui.

i use tautline/prussik and it is plenty fast, but that is a minority viewpoint here. :blush:
it's the tree care system you use that is important.

have you ever gone to the Onion Festival? on my someday list...


----------



## epicklein22 (Sep 28, 2009)

TreeCo said:


> Being new I suggest you stick with the Blakes hitch. It's a great hitch for those starting out. The much more complicated hitches will be your's in time but don't rush it. Setting ropes, getting your balance, learning limb walking and how to use smarts to move around in the tree in the most efficient way are much more important than the hitch.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



+1, I'm in the same boat as you, just learning the trade of climbing. Getting up the tree as fast as you can should be the least of your worries right now. The blake is still used by tons of arborists. Some may say it is old school, but it gets the job done.


----------



## DK_stihl (Sep 28, 2009)

*Climbing*



voxac30dude said:


> i was wondering what other DRT systems can i use? also the more tips and advice to help me learn tree climbing systems faster would help since i live in hawaii and no one here knows how to climb.



Leave Climbing to the pros!! Just kidding. I learned on a Blakes and climbed on it for two yeas before switching to the distel hitch. The best thing for you to do would be to get a foot ascender, and a micro pulley. These two items will make a world of difference regardless of the hitch that you use. Good luck and stay safe!


----------



## voxac30dude (Sep 29, 2009)

thanks you guys for the warm welcome to this site and thanks for the good tips. im thinking about maybe using a auto tender system for the blakes hitch because i get tired of pulling the knot up over and over. i have another question, are these




foot ascenders any good? ease of use?


----------



## DK_stihl (Sep 29, 2009)

voxac30dude said:


> thanks you guys for the warm welcome to this site and thanks for the good tips. im thinking about maybe using a auto tender system for the blakes hitch because i get tired of pulling the knot up over and over. i have another question, are these
> 
> 
> 
> foot ascenders any good? ease of use?



Yeah, those should be fine. CMI offers them in a left and right foot version, so be sure to get the one that's right for you. Those particulr ascensers tear up the rope less than the PETZL PANTIN and are also less expensive.


----------



## TDunk (Sep 29, 2009)

Yes, those ascenders are good, i have two. I use the J.B. method of rope climbing, using two foot ascenders. Works very well. There is a video of it here somewhere on another thread, but couldn't find it. Do yourself a favor and buy a hitch climber pulley. I don't have mine yet, but can't wait till it comes in. It'll make your climbing experience alot easier.


----------



## voxac30dude (Sep 29, 2009)

is this the hitch pully your speaking of?


----------



## TDunk (Sep 29, 2009)

voxac30dude said:


> is this the hitch pully your speaking of?



Yup, that little bugger will make a world of difference. Wesspur is has them for like $54, witch is kind of pricey for a micro-pulley. But after climbing with out one, and trying everything to keep my pulley and friction hitch in-line and binding up, it's well worth the money.


----------



## SINGLE-JACK (Sep 29, 2009)

voxac30dude said:


> thanks you guys for the warm welcome to this site and thanks for the good tips. im thinking about maybe using a *auto tender system for the blakes hitch *because i get tired of pulling the knot up over and over. i have another question, are these
> 
> 
> 
> foot ascenders any good? ease of use?



I use a pair of them. They are easier on the rope, accept a larger range of rope diameters, stay on the rope better and cheaper than the Petzl.

You might be interested in Tree Climbing Instructor, Tim "Tengu" Kovar's auto tender system for the blakes hitch:
http://www.newtribe.com/documents/tip2.htm

Tried it ... it does work ... good to know anyway.


----------



## voxac30dude (Sep 30, 2009)

thanks. that was super helpful. i was gonna do the micro pulley route. it's where you tie a prusik knot on the up rope with the micro pulley attached to the left over slack of the prusik and the micro pulley then goes on the down rope under the blakes hitch. thus advancing the knot for you when you pull the down rope.


----------



## SINGLE-JACK (Sep 30, 2009)

voxac30dude said:


> thanks. that was super helpful. i was gonna do the micro pulley route. it's where you tie a prusik knot on the up rope with the micro pulley attached to the left over slack of the prusik and the micro pulley then goes on the down rope under the blakes hitch. thus advancing the knot for you when you pull the down rope.



Good! It's a nice technique to learn on 'cause you have to tie the Blakes twice. But, it's also a PITA 'cause you have to tie the Blakes twice. *One very important thing to know about the Blakes Hitch - tie it wrong and it's called a SUICIDE HITCH.* If you run the tail through the wrong side of the running part, IT WILL FAIL. Tie it 'til you can do it with your eyes closed.

http://www.treeclimbingknots.com/blakes-hitch-knot/

Always Remember ... *LOW & SLOW *when using any new technique or equipment until you *really *master it.

BTW, WELCOME!


----------



## beowulf343 (Sep 30, 2009)

The blake's is good. Easy to switch to the martin if you decide to go with a closed system since they are similar.


----------



## voxac30dude (Sep 30, 2009)

so maybe a blakes hitch for now until i get and ascender. BTW what are good ascenders for everyday comercial use. i use mostly 16 strand 1/2 safety blue ropes or 1/2 XTC 16 strand blaze. i heard some ascenders dont work with 1/2 ropes, is this true?


----------



## RacerX (Oct 1, 2009)

epicklein22 said:


> +1, I'm in the same boat as you, just learning the trade of climbing. Getting up the tree as fast as you can should be the least of your worries right now. The blake is still used by tons of arborists. Some may say it is old school, but it gets the job done.



I agree. There are better hitches but they do come with pitfalls. The VT can be deadly if not tied perfectly. Many old school guys use the smallest amount of gear possible. A rope, one carabiner and a saddle. IMO the simpler the better when first getting your feet wet. I started with that exact setup before moving on to a Blake/micro pulley combo with a split tail. From there I went to a VT with a micro pulley. 

Lately I've been climbing on a Hitch climber pulley and a Distel. Regarding the Hitch climber system I'm not seeing any huge improvement over the cheap micro pulley setup that I was using before.


----------



## SINGLE-JACK (Oct 1, 2009)

RacerX said:


> I agree. There are better hitches but they do come with pitfalls. The VT can be deadly if not tied perfectly. Many old school guys use the smallest amount of gear possible. A rope, one carabiner and a saddle. IMO the simpler the better when first getting your feet wet. I started with that exact setup before moving on to a Blake/micro pulley combo with a split tail. From there I went to a VT with a micro pulley.
> 
> Lately I've been climbing on a Hitch climber pulley and a Distel. Regarding the Hitch climber system I'm not seeing any huge improvement over the cheap micro pulley setup that I was using before.


:agree2:
Main rig is i2i Distel. However, still use *Blake's *to double crotch: running end of climb line through second crotch - f9 loop to saddle - Blakes to line up to second crotch. No extra gear needed to double crotch.


----------

